# New!



## golf inventions (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone interested in a ball cleaner that works great and dosnt dirty your towel or clog up like the ones on the market at the moment,would you buy one?yes or no please post.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Sure! If the price is something less then the national debt....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Please don't turn this into an ad for a specific product or the thread will be removed.


----------

